
Robinhood sells their orderflow to High-frequency trading companies - tosh
https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/1271883216459378693
======
verdverm
What is HN's take on RH?

My sister just signed up and has been asking questions that makes me feel like
people are being risky with their investments. Honestly reminds me a lot of
cryptos circa 2017 and the stock market seems to be somewhat detached from
reality right now?

